# java script error in hotmail



## jadoon143 (Aug 13, 2008)

hello,

i am getting java script error in hotmail at bottom left corner, i cant open my emails, please tell me the best solution of this problem.

with thanks

iffi


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you updated your Java ??


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

The full wording of the error message you are getting might help to pinpoint the possible cause of your problem. Can you copy/paste it here?

JavaScript is usually embedded in your browser and if the message is referring to that you may need to amend your browser's settings. You can check if JavaScript is working in your browser by going here; http://www.javatester.org/ and clicking on 'JavaScript' (the fourth item in the list on the left hand side). If it is working a box will open up confirming it and giving details of the JS version number.

In case Sun Java is part of your problem, you can click on the box at top cente of the tester page and that will confirm if Sun Java is installed and which version. If you don't have it, or your version is a lower number than 1.6.0_7, post back and I will supply a link to the latest version.


----------



## jadoon143 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, 

I am still getting Java script error on hotmail emails on bottom left corner, i am unable to open my emails coz of this problem, plzz provide my best possible solution of this problem, i am using Windows XP...

Your quick response will be highly appreciated...

with thanks

iffi


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you use the JavaScript tester and, if so, was it working in your browser?


----------



## jadoon143 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,

yes i have tried java script tester and it says congradulations you have successfully installed the updated version of java according to your system requirements.

But i am still getting the same java script error in hotmail emails and i am unable to open my emails.


iffi


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't get that message when I use the tester page so I'm not sure where you went to get it.

If I do the 'JavaScript' test I mentioned in my first post (from the list on the left hand side of the tester), I get this;

" JavaScript IS WORKING in your web browser 
Your web browser supports JavaScript version 2.1 
Your web browser is Opera"

If I click on the box at the top of the tester (the check for Sun Java), I get this;

" The version and vendor from the JRE

Java Version: 1.6.0_07 from Sun Microsystems Inc."

I have no idea which version of java is needed for Hotmail to work because I don't use it but, if it is JavaScript, you will need to ensure that your browser's settings allow javascript and that you don't have any security programs that block scripts.

Which browser are you using? Try the JavaScript test and see what happens.


----------

